# grp-install.sh

## Tiro

come si disinstallano i programmi installati con grp-install?

 :Question: 

----------

## teknux

se hai notato, nel livecd completo, nella dir di grp-instal.sh ci sono anche dei file .txt (gnome.txt, mozilla.txt, ked.txt etc), ti basta lanciare

```
#./grp-install.sh nomefile.txt
```

eh lo script si occuperà di leggere il file, controllare quali pacchetti sono eventualmente già installati ed installare quelli mancanti  :Smile: 

io onestamnete per installare gnome in quel modo ho avuto qualche problemino ma ho risolto con qualcosa di simile

```
for i in $(cat nomefile.txt) ; do emerge -k All/$i.tbz2 ; done
```

certo è una soluzione molto "brutale" e non controlla eventuali pacchetti già presenti, oltre a restituire qualche errore (che comunque non blocca il processo, è solo che il file.txt non ha solo i nomi dei pacchetti per ogni riga). il comando che ho lanciato non è completo, devi "parsare" meglio le stringhe ottenute ma ora non ce l'ho davanti e non posso essere più specifico, fai una prova con

```
for i in $(cat nomefile.txt) ; do echo All/$i.tbz2 ; done
```

e vedi cosa ti stampa, poi con awk filtri la parte che ti interessa e costruisci il comando in modo appropriato.

in bocca al lupo  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiro

si...installare i progs dal grp-install.sh lo so fare...non so la procedura x toglierli...

ho notato che emerge ha qlc problemino con kde e per capire bene cosa stà succedendo ho pensato di togliere kde per poi farlo emergere senza il supporto del cd...

 :Wink: 

cmq sia io sono ancora un poppante con linux...e il tuo metodo mi spaventa!!!!!     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

